# 800 bottle wine cellar rack build



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

This thread will track my attempt to build wine racks for my wine cellar. When finished there should be storage for roughly 800 bottles of wine depending on the exact fit and optional built in tasting table.

The material I have chosen is Honduran Mahogany. 

First I ordered a rack of the internet to use as a template. Then I went to the local lumber yard and bought 1 14'x12" board. I cut it all down and based how much product I got out of it I was able to calculate what I think is the total board feet I'll need. I think about 200 bd ft

In this picture you can see leaning against my tool box in the back, a rack I bought to use as a template. Also on the jointer are some legs I already cut out.








.

Here is a picture of some of the first rails I cut out.









First real shipment of wood 70bd ft. Each board is 14'+ in length.









Setup to cut 14' down to length.









Cut product ready to plane



























400 down, 1200 to go.









I think I did pretty good. This is the only waste.









Questions, comments, and discussion is always welcome.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

800 bottles ... wow that is a lot of wine. i think there was ONE time when we had all of 4 bottles.

good luck with the project!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow
It's like a big puzzle. How will you be securing the boards together


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

in the pic of you crosscutting on your table saw..............

i cant see if youre using a miter gauge or not but you should have a sled. that pic looks like a kickback waiting to happen. 

crosscutting a wide piece like that and using the fence isnt a good way to go.

safety safety safety

i just looked at the pic again and i can see youre using a mitre gauge. its still a dangerous set-up


----------



## LukeDuke (Dec 2, 2012)

Impressive endeavor! I can't wait to see the final display. Do you make your own wine or just an avid collector?


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

bob sacamano said:


> in the pic of you crosscutting on your table saw..............
> 
> i cant see if youre using a miter gauge or not but you should have a sled. that pic looks like a kickback waiting to happen.
> 
> ...


Thank you for pointing this out, I had never heard of a cross cut sled before. After seeing a video on the internet I'll have to look into making one of them!



MasterSplinter said:


> Wow
> It's like a big puzzle. How will you be securing the boards together


The rails will be nailed to the legs, then there are cross supports that will be screwed on.



LukeDuke said:


> Impressive endeavor! I can't wait to see the final display. Do you make your own wine or just an avid collector?


Yes to both. We don't currently have a collection but once the room is finished we plan to start. As for making wine, its an equally fun hobby of ours. We started doing it about 3 years ago.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

OMG, I'm looking at that thinking of the sanding that needs done. May God bless you!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

First big project for the new saw! The sled will be helpful in many situations. Look forward to seeing this come together.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

800 bottles of wine!!! WOW When are we having the wine tasting party? That will also take a lot of cooling capacity.

George


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That would be one fun game of Jenga, let me tell you!

This is going to be a fun build to watch. I hope you have as much fun as we will.. I know that all this cutting will get tedious, and sometimes mind numbing. Make sure to keep you concentration. It is times like this that you might let your concentration slip a little, and that is when accidents happen. 

Now are you planning on making some sort of jig, where you just set pieces in place, and fasten them? Do you have a picture (or link) of the style of wine rack you are planning on making?


----------



## LukeDuke (Dec 2, 2012)

BKBuilds said:


> Yes to both. We don't currently have a collection but once the room is finished we plan to start. As for making wine, its an equally fun hobby of ours. We started doing it about 3 years ago.


Very nice! I make wine with my Grandfather (well he buys the juice and I do the rest) and I have about 21 gallons to bottle this weekend.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Luke, What kind of wine is it? We have a green apple Riesling to bottle this weekend. 6gal.

Dwillems26, I'm not looking forward to the sanding. I did pickup an old belt sander from my mom over the weekend. But it hasn't been plugged in for at least 14 years and it runs, but sounds horrible. So I'll have to fix it before I can move on to sanding. Rounding over the edges is my next project though.

GeorgeC, Cooling will be handled by a 1/4 ton wine cellar cooling unit. Since this is way more then enough to handle or small cellar we are also going to duct it into our A/V rack room to cool the equipment down.

Thegrgyle, I thought of that, and have already started experiencing it at times. That is why I bought the sawstop table saw. I don't want to loose a finger due to repetition fatigue.


----------



## Bait (Dec 20, 2012)

I live in Oregon wine country. I hope to put in several hundred pinot noir plants this year on the place.

I have been to several houses in the area that you walk by 800 bottles to get to the wine room. 

Was overseeing a construction project and we inadvertently cut off the sewer to a house last summer and they had a little over 1000 bottle of wine floating in sewer water in their basement. :help::help: Thank goodness for insurance :yes:

Keep us posted on your project.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

As for an assembly jig, I plan to build some kind of jig when that time comes. But I have lots more work before then.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Green Apple Reisling sounds AWESOME! I'll send you my address so you can ship me a bottle or two:laughing:


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi BK I also make wine. Just bottled 12 gallons with 12 more to go this weekend. 
Chardonnay
Sauvignon Blanc
Chianti
Shiraz

I usually do between 80 - 100 gallons a year with a buddy of mine but this year has been a little more. I sent Texas Timbers a bottle of port a couple of years ago. It is a great hobby. 800 bottles though puts you in the "all star" category


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

wilbwworker said:


> Hi BK I also make wine. Just bottled 12 gallons with 12 more to go this weekend.
> Chardonnay
> Sauvignon Blanc
> Chianti
> ...


Oh boy I love port! How much? I want to try yours. You try prager yet from sonoma county? or M2 is my second favorite from lodi. Pascal is probably my third favorite from medford, but they stopped making it when the owners changed. Too bad.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*wine bottles can be heavy*



MasterSplinter said:


> Wow
> It's like a big puzzle. How will you be securing the boards together


You stated that they will be "nailed together" which concerns me. I'd like to see a sample of your construction plan. A bottle of wine can weigh between 2 and 4 lbs. depending on the size. An average of 3 lbs X 800 is over 2000 lbs. 
If someone were to stumble on the rack or lean on it, having had too much wine.... what may happen would be a disaster if the joinery fails. 

If the struts are butted to horizontals with nails, I wouldn't trust it. I would suggest a plate underneath to support the weight, a lot loike a rabbet. I'm only guessing, so a sample would help us all understand. :yes:


----------



## LukeDuke (Dec 2, 2012)

BKBuilds - I'm a red guy. This year is mostly DeChaunac because the brick was so high for my area, upstate NY.


----------



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

All this wine talk you guys got me thinking of a new hobby. I was going to try it before and bought a few things but never did it. This will be a great project to watch.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's gonna be huge and fun work!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> You stated that they will be "nailed together" which concerns me. I'd like to see a sample of your construction plan. A bottle of wine can weigh between 2 and 4 lbs. depending on the size. An average of 3 lbs X 800 is over 2000 lbs.
> If someone were to stumble on the rack or lean on it, having had too much wine.... what may happen would be a disaster if the joinery fails.
> 
> If the struts are butted to horizontals with nails, I wouldn't trust it. I would suggest a plate underneath to support the weight, a lot loike a rabbet. I'm only guessing, so a sample would help us all understand. :yes:


would a dado/torsion box type of joinery be more secure ... something along these lines?


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

The horizontal supports that hold the vertical ladder structures together are dadoed and screwed to the front and back 3 front 3 back. Multiple racks will be secured together using long supports.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm just checking in so I don't miss the build. I'm looking forward to watching it all come together. It's going to be an impressive structure for sure.

On a side mote: I brewed beer for about 6 years. Then stored all the equipment for a few years after that before finally trading all the brew supplies and equipment for a Jet jointer. It was a win-win. Now I get beer samples from my friend on occasion and have a great jointer to boot. I had a lot of equipment: kegs, soda kegs (Cornelius tanks), taps, wort chiller, keg couplers, funnels, propane burner, large pots, large whisk, hydrometers, fermentation locks, racking equipment, bottle capper, and so on. Those were good times, they were!


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Here are the horizontal supports for a single rack. for the longer runs these will just made to be longer with multiple dados in it.










Its not the time for it yet but eventually I'll be asking how to make these counter sunk screw holes.









These single pieces can be seen at the top of my jenga pile previously pictured.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BKBuilds said:


> Thank you for pointing this out, I had never heard of a cross cut sled before. After seeing a video on the internet I'll have to look into making one of them!


This is one example of a crosscut sled.

http://eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx

Another example. Excellent video. The emphasis is how to achieve accuracy in the sled with a 5 cut method, but it will also help you appreciate how to build your sled.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbG-n...ature=youtu.be


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BKBuilds said:


> Its not the time for it yet but eventually I'll be asking how to make these counter sunk screw holes.


I presume you mean how to drill and countersink in one operation.

Special drill bits or special adapter to attach to a drill bit.

Example of the special drill bit. Regular drills with countersink made for each size.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=40127&cat=3,41306,41328

Example of an adapter which can fit many size of drill bits.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=40128&cat=3,41306,41328


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> This is one example of a crosscut sled.
> 
> http://eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx
> 
> ...


 
I plan to follow the second example. I don't have all the required tools for the first example.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Dwillems26 said:


> OMG, I'm looking at that thinking of the sanding that needs done. May God bless you!


Sanding?!?!?! 

This is a quick job for a smoothing plane. 

Interesting build so far, I can't wait to see more of what you have coming.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ACP said:


> Sanding?!?!?!
> 
> This is a quick job for a smoothing plane.
> 
> Interesting build so far, I can't wait to see more of what you have coming.


Very interesting build.

FYI, I am not sure if you need to sand the pieces, but if you do need to borrow a drum sander, I have one available. You are only about 1 hr west of my location.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

My wine hobby is being seriously curtailed! 

Two buck Chuck just went to Two for five Chuck. 

OMG! 
:blink:
How will I ever survive? 
:no:
But there's always Midleton Very Rare.... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LukeDuke (Dec 2, 2012)

@chaincarver Steve - That was a pretty impressive brewing supply, but a great trade for the jet jointer. I actually just brewed my first batch, just from a liquid malt extract, but I think its pretty decent. With all these beer and wine bottles Im going to have to follow the lead of this thread and build a rack or two.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Woodnthings is right = 800 bottles is a big pile.
I made 450l/year = 600 x 750ml bottles. That's about 100 imperial gallons (x 160oz.) 
600l would give me 800 bottle-lots so the wine (alone) will weigh approx 1,300lbs.
Now, add the glass. I'd need to do more than nails for a load like this.
My storage was 1x12, notched @ 45 degrees, spacing for case lots in each bin.
The back was nailed to 3/4" plywood. 2x4 ran up the front.
Impressively ugly.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

The only thing that is nailed together are the rails that each wine bottle sits on. So the maximum weight load of each set of 8 nails is 1 bottle of wine.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Progress over the weekend.

Dadoes cut for the single rack spacers









Legs cut and rounded over









Lots and lots of rounding over









Added back in the pieces from before to show all the stuff that I have cut so far ready for sanding.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

BK my friend it's looking great, but you need to make a workbench your next project! That SawStop is doing double duty! :laughing:


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Just arrived... ready to start sanding. I put the 220grit belt on and tested a small piece of scrap. It felt real smooth. Should I stick with 220 for everything or do something like a 120 first?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I go more agressive on the belt and disk for roughing and shaping - 80-100. I'd suggest 120 to get out any saw marks and burning.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

I was afraid you might say that... /facepalm


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

Subscribed! I'm in the process of building a wine rack inside of an old re-purposed tv console. I've been researching the best (ie easiest) process for building the "grid". While my rack won't need to house 800 bottles, the concern of weight still comes into play. Looks like you're doing a great job so far :thumbsup:


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Honestly, if it was my wine rack I would use around 100 for everything except the front pieces. Those I would go up to 180 or 220 for a smooth finish. The rest wouldn't be touched or seen enough for me to do that much sanding.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Sanded about 2/3rds of the jenga pile with the 120 yesterday. Taking a break on the sanding today to mount some cabinets in the garage. Orange box has their prefab in stock cabinets on sale for 20% off. I've simply run out of room and more storage space has become a priority.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

My best friends wine room. 
As you can see it's just off the Man Cave, that's me in the middle.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

Gary0855 said:


> My best friends wine room.
> As you can see it's just off the Man Cave, that's me in the middle.


Needs more wine!


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Yep, those are exactly the same racks I'm making. The only difference is the soffit over his racks, we are doing stone over ours instead of a soffit.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok so the wife picked up 6 sample size cans of paint to see what color we want to paint the cellar. So to help, I lacquered up a piece of scrap to hold up to the painted sample section of wall. I'll post a picture once the lacquer sets up.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Everything is looking great so far. Can't wait to see the color samples.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

I got some time to get out in the shop today. Put a couple racks together.

Here is one more ready to go.









Here are the two finished singles. Lacquer will be applied once everything is built.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh I feel your pain. I did a 530 bottle rack. What a miserable experience that was. So much repetition.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow Leo... Just wow....

I hope mine turn out just half as nice as yours!!!!! 

But yes, it is miserable. If I even have the desire to pickup a wood working tool after this project I'll be amazed.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I remember I had 1200 some odd parts in the build. Most of them were the bottle supports. I had 3 stacks of them. Each layer had 7 pcs and they were stacked about 20 inches high each. I needed to put a bevel on 8 edges. The 4 facing front and the 4 edges. I made a jig for the edge sander and I could do them pretty quickly. It only took me 3 days to bevel them all :huh::huh:. For the long pcs I used a router with a bevel bit. The all the supports needed two holes for the 1/4" dowels, they didn't go all the way through. And the long supports needed the same holes all the way through. Even assembly took forever. I prefinished everything before I assembled it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work, and I can identify with the "all the pieces". I haven't done a wine assembly to that extent of bottle count. Since others have offered their input, this one was for over 100 bottles, and included some cabinetry and a wood framed glass enclosure. Picture is old and a hurricane survivor.
.
















 







.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

BKbuilds... That is looking great! 

After reading Leo's post, I can't imagine what a nightmare applying a finish will be to the structure when it is put together. Maybe you might consider prefinishing like Leo did. Just a thought.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

800 bottles at $5.00 a piece....that is $4000.00 in booze! Where do the boxed wines and bottles of Wild Irish Rose go?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I think my client didn't buy anything under $30 bottle


----------



## skipper2 (Apr 20, 2011)

*wine rack*

I used to to own a custom furniture repair service and was commissioned to finish a large number of racks not unlike those you are building. A requirment of the finish was that only water based products be used. According to the owner of the shop, wine can absorb the vapor from any pertroleum base and damage the wine. This shop was in an upscale neighborhood and he planned to sell only imported French wine so was most concerned about quality. So, hope this helps! Good Luck! Gayle:yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BKBuilds said:


> Ok so the wife picked up 6 sample size cans of paint to see what color we want to paint the cellar. So to help, I lacquered up a piece of scrap to hold up to the painted sample section of wall. I'll post a picture once the lacquer sets up.


Thought it would be worth mentioning, but wine aficionados require walls and woodwork to be waterbased finishes, especially if in a cellar. Seems like vapors from petroleum based products, solvents, and lacquer can affect the wine.









 







.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I think my client didn't buy anything under $30 bottle


I figured as much :laughing:


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

I guess we didn't think about the vapors getting into the wine. What would you suggest we use? We want to maintain the natural color of the wood.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BKBuilds said:


> I guess we didn't think about the vapors getting into the wine. What would you suggest we use? We want to maintain the natural color of the wood.


A waterbase polyurethane.









 







.


----------



## skipper2 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Wine Rack*

We use a satin clear for some of the racks & two colors of WB stain on others. Note that the WB finish results in a flat, dull color. Found on some teak that a base coat of thinned marine varnish helped. But, had to seal then w/shellac for WB to adhere.
Gayle


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

skipper2 said:


> We use a satin clear for some of the racks & two colors of WB stain on others. Note that the WB finish results in a flat, dull color. Found on some teak that a base coat of thinned marine varnish helped. But, had to seal then w/shellac for WB to adhere.
> Gayle


With the clear topcoat, most WB polyurethanes have sheen choices, like gloss, semi-gloss, or satin.









 







.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Once the finish stops outgassing then there is nothing to worry about. With modern finishes that's about 2 weeks. With polyurethane it's about 1 month. Waterbase still outgasses VOCs, they are different from the solvent, but they are there.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

This was my latest wine room. Walnut and redwood. No finish on the redwood. Dull rub on the walnut. If the room is going to be humidified and temp controlled then u have to be specific about what finishes u can use. Serious pain in the ASSembly. I feel anyone's pain who tackles these. Jigs headphones and a good book on tape saved me


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> You stated that they will be "nailed together" which concerns me. I'd like to see a sample of your construction plan. A bottle of wine can weigh between 2 and 4 lbs. depending on the size. An average of 3 lbs X 800 is over 2000 lbs.
> If someone were to stumble on the rack or lean on it, having had too much wine.... what may happen would be a disaster if the joinery fails.
> 
> If the struts are butted to horizontals with nails, I wouldn't trust it. I would suggest a plate underneath to support the weight, a lot loike a rabbet. I'm only guessing, so a sample would help us all understand. :yes:


That's an impressive wine display you posted. Did you make it?









 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

caliwoodmastergv said:


> This was my latest wine room. Walnut and redwood. No finish on the redwood. Dull rub on the walnut. If the room is going to be humidified and temp controlled then u have to be specific about what finishes u can use. Serious pain in the ASSembly. I feel anyone's pain who tackles these. Jigs headphones and a good book on tape saved me


That's an awesome rack there! I love the design. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

The room will have temperature control eventually. We'll monitor humidity but currently do not plan to add it. Also we wouldn't be using the racks for probably 3-5 months after they are finished to give our contractor time to finish the rest of the room.

Also what product should I use to fill the nail holes? The only thing I can find is plastic wood in "natural"...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BKBuilds said:


> Also what product should I use to fill the nail holes? The only thing I can find is plastic wood in "natural"...


If the holes are small, like from brad nails, you could use the fill pencil type. They work like a crayon. Rub it in the hole, and use a clean rag to wipe the surface.

That type of filler is also sold as "sticks" or in jars. It can be mixed to get a custom blended color.








 







.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

So I would use the pencil prior to applying the finish? The minwax mobile site is not helpful.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BKBuilds said:


> So I would use the pencil prior to applying the finish? The minwax mobile site is not helpful.


Use it after your final finish.









 







.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> Use it after your final finish.
> 
> 
> .



Ok dumb question. But wouldn't the water based polly fill the holes and I wouldn't be able to fill them?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BKBuilds said:


> Also what product should I use to fill the nail holes? The only thing I can find is plastic wood in "natural"...


I like the TimberMate products.

Low odor, does not go off in the container, can be stained, or available in pre-mixed colours and sands easily. Just do not try and sand before it has set/dried.

http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=timbermate wood filler


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

BKBuilds said:


> Ok dumb question. But wouldn't the water based polly fill the holes and I wouldn't be able to fill them?


Poly is very poor at filling holes and voids.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Timber mate is the best besides bondo. Cures hard and between white alder and cherry favors you can match 90% of common hardwoods by mixing I've used it after 2nd coat of conversion varnish. Whiped clean with a clean wet ( water) rag. Let dry and put my final coat over. No shrinking or denting. For the wine rack I'd put it on before finish and sand.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

caliwoodmastergv said:


> This was my latest wine room. Walnut and redwood. No finish on the redwood. Dull rub on the walnut. If the room is going to be humidified and temp controlled then u have to be specific about what finishes u can use. Serious pain in the ASSembly. I feel anyone's pain who tackles these. Jigs headphones and a good book on tape saved me


Cali, I can't PM you... Can you email me some larger pictures of these racks? I would like to take a closer look at some parts. Shoot me an email at brianstacy1014 at gmail dot com.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

No prob. I'll send u elevation and plan view of how I built that unit


Bill


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

With the help of my father in law, we got 10 racks worth of middle sections assembled. Have enough rails to assemble another 2. We also cut the last two 14 foot rough boards down to lengths and are ready for processing down to more more rails.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

BKBuilds said:


> With the help of my father in law, we got 10 racks worth of middle sections assembled. Have enough rails to assemble another 2. We also cut the last two 14 foot rough boards down to lengths and are ready for processing down to more more rails.


Thank goodness for the father in laws huh? Mine helps me out a ton too!


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Dwillems26 said:


> Thank goodness for the father in laws huh? Mine helps me out a ton too!


He was pretty much on sanding duty and cut legs to length. But somehow he kept telling me he was having fun and that he enjoyed helping me.... I'm not sure I know anyone that enjoys hours of labor on the orbital palm sander?!?!?....

Anyways in bigger news. Now that I have a better idea of how things are going to fit together I recalculated the number of racks needed and the storage capacity.

Not including the arch top tasting table and diamond bin storage under it, I'll have 28 racks worth about 510 bottles of storage.

Now my contractor wants to see the racks reach up to the stone that will be above it so we're going to build a 6"-8" platform under the racks. We'll trim it all in mahogany to match the racks.

We are also going to add a mahogany crown molding around the whole room. We'll bring the crown across the ends of the racks and across the front of them and it will be flush with the bottom of the stone.

Another thing we'll do is put some top boards down on top of the racks so if my wife gets froggy she can put some decorations on the top of the racks. 

I'll try and post some new pictures soon.. the cellar is all painted now. I just want to get the door on first before posting pictures!!!


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Got all the clutter out of the room and snapped some pictures. Ignore the white trim, we are going to make custom base board for the room. Also the color on the main walls didn't turn out in the pictures. Its more tan in person.

Here is set of racks









Here are the two single racks I put together. 









This picture shows the accent wall color.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Getting some progress. Nic.


----------



## JakeAnderton920 (Apr 17, 2013)

Anxious to see the final pictures. Any idea on total board feet of Mahogany you will utilize?


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Any progress????


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

I've got about twice as many racks than in the previous pictures, but none are fully assembled. We put this project on hold for the time being to focus on the bar.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds good, can't wait to see what comes of this.


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm interested in what you decided to use to put it all together. I'm considering doing a rack like this for a wine room at a local restaurant but feel uncomfortable with how to join it strong enough to withstand the weight of all of the wine. Especially the really expensive $300+ a bottle wines.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Two brad nails in each end of the rails. So that's 8 nails to support the weight of one bottle of wine. Or two if you put a 1.5l in the slot.


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

BKBuilds said:


> Two brad nails in each end of the rails. So that's 8 nails to support the weight of one bottle of wine. Or two if you put a 1.5l in the slot.


Any glue?


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Nope. You'll see, go find two scraps of Mahagony 3/4" thick and nail them together with a couple brads. then try pulling them apart. 

My father in law and I build some el'cheapo racks out of 1x2 pine. Each shelf holds 20ish bottles and the shelves rest on rails secured only by 3 brad nails in each end so 6 brads per side and 12 total. They've been holding up for 5 years now?..


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

BKBuilds said:


> Nope. You'll see, go find two scraps of Mahagony 3/4" thick and nail them together with a couple brads. then try pulling them apart.
> 
> My father in law and I build some el'cheapo racks out of 1x2 pine. Each shelf holds 20ish bottles and the shelves rest on rails secured only by 3 brad nails in each end so 6 brads per side and 12 total. They've been holding up for 5 years now?..


Excellent. I didn't want to use fancy wood for this since it isn't a display of any sort. Now to convince myself it's a worthwhile job.


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

Looks like a fun project. A little like trying to take a drink out of a fire hose.

http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/


----------

